# Never Try to Outsmart a Mature Woman



## rabbithutch (Jan 13, 2013)

After being married for 50 years, I took a careful look at my wife one day and said,
"Fifty years ago we had a cheap house, a junk car, slept on a sofa bed and watched
a 10-inch black and white TV, but I got to sleep every night with a hot 23-year-old girl.”

“Now ... We have an $800,000 home, a $65,000 car, a nice big bed and a large-screen TV,
but I'm sleeping with a 73-year-old woman. It seems to me that you're not holding up your
side of the bargain."

My wife is a very reasonable woman. She told me to go out and find a hot 23-year-old girl
and she would make sure that I would once again be living in a cheap house, driving a junk
car, sleeping on a sofa bed and watching a 10-inch black and white TV.

Aren't older women great? They really know how to solve an old guy's problems!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, that would pretty much solve a guys problems, all right!


----------

